# tips for Barcelona?



## BrianTyler (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

every now and then I see a thread like this with interesting photo-travel tips and so now I thought it would be a good idea to consult with you, because after some time I'm looking forward a short vacation trip with friends and my first visit of Barcelona. It will be in late April, 4days, two couples (not really a group of photo enthusiasts, so I'm not going to make it a main objective), I expect some nice architecture (I thought it would be a nice place to try TS-E, but I'm afraid I won't be able rent it anywhere around), I look forward the sea side (a walk on the promenade, beach, marina) and (hopefully) nice, warm weather for a change 

... so, should you have some tips for us, I would like to read them and would appreciate

Thank you!

villas in barcelona


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Brian. 
Just in case you are genuine and not a spammer despite the barely relevant hyperlink at the bottom of the page, have a look here
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13469.msg253466;topicseen#msg253466
Just about all the info you might need though I suspect you will get more. 

Cheers, Graham. 




BrianTyler said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> every now and then I see a thread like this with interesting photo-travel tips and so now I thought it would be a good idea to consult with you, because after some time I'm looking forward a short vacation trip with friends and my first visit of Barcelona. It will be in late April, 4days, two couples (not really a group of photo enthusiasts, so I'm not going to make it a main objective), I expect some nice architecture (I thought it would be a nice place to try TS-E, but I'm afraid I won't be able rent it anywhere around), I look forward the sea side (a walk on the promenade, beach, marina) and (hopefully) nice, warm weather for a change
> 
> ...


----------

